# '71 hood vent ornaments-scoops



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

This is my first post on ANY forum. I'm new to GTO's, and I just purchased a 71 and I'm pretty tickled. The first thing I noticed was that the front hood vents don't line up cleanly. (I've removed them and it appears that there is a spacer, maybe stacked washer behind them on the mounting bracket. ) They just don't come up cleanly against the upper hood opening, and that has me bugged. Most of the photo's I've looked at show there IS an up to 1/4 in. space or misalignment there, then others show nice clean lines where the upper edge of the vents meets the hood opening. Do I simply live with it, start sanding the hood, get a life? Any ideas/opinions are greatly appreciated...Thanks, Steve.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to GTO's.

Nobody will notice this gap as your blowing thier doors off.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Alaska, if they are repro's they are notorious for bad fits, don't know if i would grind the hood, would more likely try to adjust and shim mounts to get an even gap and call it good.


----------



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, they are stock, but I just noticed a small 'tab' hanging down on the hood on one side that holds the entire peice down along it's length. I have decided to VERY carefully remove the offending tab and perhaps 1/64 at a time along the bottom edge...I'll take B-4 and after photo's and post later. Thanks. It's -20 here and I can't even drive it until about May 1st anyway....I got time. THANKS !


----------



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

I like your style. I CAN carefully remove a small tab that shouldn't be there and with carefull filing I can improve the fit a bit. Plus shims in the right spot...Too bad I'm not close to 101.....blast up to Petaluma and back. Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW!! somewhere colder than Michigan...I feel your pain Alaska, have a brand new motor i am dying to get in mine and fire up for breakin, holding off until a little closer to thaw so i don't set the rings listening to it purrrr in the garage...lol. let us know how it comes out, trouble shooting 101 K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid), hoods are too expensive to go grinding at, and remember these are not Bentley's, sometimes the parts just don't fit right w/o a little persuasion.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I just spent xmas at my sisters house. She lives in "Chickaluma".


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! sounds like a nice car. 

Keep in mind, a picture is worth a 1000 words.. and we all love drooling.


----------

